# Top 10: Stylish Lunch Bags!



## daer0n (Nov 22, 2008)

*Fun-Loving Trendsetter
*
Unlike the brown bag, this *Gourmet Getaway* in French Bull Multi-Dot style with an orange sorbet-colored interior will satisfy the fashionista in you who likes to make a splash in the office. Larger than the store-bought paper bag, this insulated tote by Built NY can house your sandwich, yogurt and canned soda at the right temperature. Just zip it up for use and throw it in the wash when dirty. 

$25 at BuiltNY.com 





*Organized and Practical*
You can throw all of your lunch goodies into a plain plastic bag, but deep down you know this isn't the best way to pack a lunch. Enter the *Milano Insulated Neoprene Lunch Tote*. The sleek bag, ideal for organized brown baggers, features separate sections for your food and drink, as well as an outside pocket that can house a stash of napkins and condiments. 

$14.99 at Target.com 





*Sporty and Sassy*
When you think of Lacoste, lunch bags don't come to mind. However, the sporty fashion brand's *Small Bowling Bag* can house your food for work. The medium-sized tote features zipped-up pockets can keep your meals and snacks nice and secure until it's time to munch. 

$90 at Zappos.com 





*The Do-Gooder*
If we told you that buying one lunch tote could feed hundreds of people, odds are you wouldn't believe us. But, it's true: With the purchase of each *FEED 100 Bag*, 100 school-age children in Rwanda receive lunch for an entire year. Not only will you be helping people in need by buying the FEED 100 Bag, you'll also be doing the environment a favor by swapping your brown bag for this lightweight, eco-conscious find. 

$30 at Whole Foods locations nationwide 





*Splurging Sophisticate*
For some, bagging lunch is a way to bring healthier alternatives to the table. But for most of us, a brown bag lunch helps pinch a few pennies here and there. With all the pennies you save, maybe the *Runaround Bag* from Jane Marvel will strike your fancy. Choose from 12 great patterns to showcase your fabulous style at the lunch table. 

$59 at JaneMarvel.com 





*Young at Heart*
You might be well out of grade school, but who says you can't have a fun lunch bag? This *Meadow Munchler* backpack is made for children, but it keeps your lunch just the same. It's also insulated so your bag of carrots will stay nice and cool. 

$10 at BuiltNY.com 





*Proud to Be an Over-Packer*
Your lunch list consists of a sandwich, two fruits, a bottle of water, soda... What are you going to use to carry all this? Consider this *Heart Awareness Lunch Tote*, which is both fashionable and functional. The best part is, you'll be supporting a good cause. 

$24.99 at Overstock.com 





*Plaid Lover*
Paper bags can't keep sandwiches cold and soups hot. If you don't have an office fridge or microwave, you're out of luckâ€”or so you thought. This *JanSport Lunch Break Lunch Box* in plaid offers an insulated interior to help preserve your food's temperature. Fully lined and spill-resistant, this compact lunch bag can be tossed in your handbag or backpack for easy transport. 

$12.90 at Amazon.com 





*Girl with an Attitude*
Fashionistas get a bad rap for having attitudes. But hey, what do you expect when everyone's always trying to copy your hot style? Make a statement with this *Tin Collectible Lunchbox* by Angry Little Girlsâ€”it will tell your copycats to back off for good. 

$9.50 at TheGiantPeach.com 





*Sweet and Simple*
You don't like frills, logos or patterns. For those of you with a fashion mantra of "less is more," a great lunch bag option for you comes from Baggu. Replacing paper and plastic bags everywhere, one *Baggu Bag* holds the contents of two or three grocery bags. Even if you're not lugging groceries to the office, this tote can carry your lunch in style. Just pick from the many colors available. like periwinkle, neon, hot pink and more. 

$8 at BagguBag.com 

Source


----------



## Darla (Nov 22, 2008)

some of these just way too cute!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 22, 2008)

how cute! I like the spots, the bunny and the last one!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 22, 2008)

How cute! I like the girl with attitude and the red one.


----------



## Karren (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one just like the red one though I love the pokadot one a lot!!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

Those are so cute, I like the girl with attitude and the bunny


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the first two, ones simple and ones all girly lol


----------



## magosienne (Nov 22, 2008)

Cute ! I like the rabbit one, as well as the box.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 22, 2008)

Some of those are cute, I do like the spots.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Nov 22, 2008)

the girl with attitude one is way cute!!


----------



## chocobon (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the Girl with an Attitude one!! So cute!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

Some of them are so cute!


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 25, 2008)

so cute!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't really like any of them but that girl with an attitude one is funny!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm getting the do gooder at one of our local markets, but I would also LOVE the bunny and the tin lunch box.


----------

